# Streaming de Time Capsule vers TV



## nokiwi (11 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il un moyen de "streamer" du contenu qui n'a pas été acheté sur l'Apple Store et présent sur une Time Capsule vers une télévision?

J'ai une Apple TV mais le contenu dont je parle n'est évidemment pas reconnu par cette dernière.

Je pourrais évidemment streamer une vidéo de ma Time Capsule vers mon iMac puis ensuite faire une recopie vidéo vers mon Apple TV, mais ça me semble un peu lourd, et l'idée étant de pouvoir avoir accès au contenu de ma Time Capsule (allumée par définition en permanence), sans avoir à allumer mon Mac (pas toujours allumé).

Une idée, même moyennant l'achat d'un autre appareil que l'Apple TV?

Merci d'avance,

Eric

------------------------

Mon installation :

iMac 27
Apple TV non "jailbreakable"
Time Capsule 2to
TV non connectée à internet


----------



## thomashack (12 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour,
je suis dans le même cas que toi malheureusement j'ai une Apple TV 3 qui n'est pas jailbreakable ce qui aurai permis de stream le contenue de la Time Capsule... 
Alors non c'est pas possible... 
mais essaye un truc je viens d'y penser et je n'est jamais essayer 
un film en M4V sur la time capsule reconnu dans ton itunes ( enfin le film est dans la catégorie film sur itunes même si tu ne l'as pas acheté sur le store et le fichier est sur la time capsule ) esque ton apple TV avec le partage de domicile trouverai tout seul sans besoin de stream le film de ta bibliothèque ? 
j'espère t'avoir aidé et tiens moi au courant voir si cela marche pour moi se serai cool


----------



## nokiwi (17 Novembre 2013)

thomashack a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je suis dans le même cas que toi malheureusement j'ai une Apple TV 3 qui n'est pas jailbreakable ce qui aurai permis de stream le contenue de la Time Capsule...
> Alors non c'est pas possible...
> mais essaye un truc je viens d'y penser et je n'est jamais essayer
> ...



En fait je parle surtout de fichiers .avi ou .mkv.


----------



## Herugul (21 Novembre 2013)

Sinon il y a le NAS, mais ça fait un lourd investissement. Avec un NAS Synology et l'application DS Vidéo, on lance la vidéo depuis l'iPad puis on la balance sur l'Apple TV via AirPlay. Ou tout autre solution ayant le même principe.


----------

